# Are you sure you aren't pregnant?



## Brittles (Aug 2, 2009)

Every time I go into the doctor, they ask me several times if I'm sure I'm not pregnant and in the past, they have even run a pregnancy test without telling me that's what they were testing for. Has anyone else encountered this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I haven't had that, but it probably depends on what symptoms you are presenting with.Sometimes they may want to make sure you are not pregnant before giving you certain drugs or doing certain tests. Sometimes people do not know (or lie) and they need to be sure you are not so they don't get sued for doing something harmful to the fetus you said wasn't there. I don't think that the patient said the fetus wasn't there will be a good defense in a malpractice suit if there is any symptoms that might indicate a pregnancy. They'll still end up having to pay for whatever happened.


----------



## monkey23 (Aug 18, 2009)

I too have this issue. The last time I went to the doctor about two months ago for sharp stomach pain I was asked repeated with given repeated pregnancy tests. I have been trying for a year to get pregnant and was becoming frustrated with doctors constantly asking me if I was. I wanted to tell them that if their urine test and pelvic exam didn't demonstrate that I was pregnant what more did they want from me. I feel as though because I'm overweight that they always have to double check like I wouldn't know if I were pregnant.


----------



## dani22 (Aug 25, 2009)

i have been asked a couple times too. once i had to go for an ultrasound and when i got there she asked like six times and i was like "its not even possible" she says "are you sure?" i answered " i'm single and im not the kinda person who would just screw anyone!" and she asked again if i was sure.....then continued with the ultra sound....


----------



## dani22 (Aug 25, 2009)

i have been asked a couple times too. once i had to go for an ultrasound and when i got there she asked like six times and i was like "its not even possible" she says "are you sure?" i answered " i'm single and im not the kinda person who would just screw anyone!" and she asked again if i was sure.....then continued with the ultra sound....i was also at the time very young....


----------

